# [REQ] 2.11.605.19 Radio



## BuffoGT (Jul 10, 2011)

Ok so I've searched and all the threads are out of date that I read. Anyway does someone have the files necessary to flash the newest radios? Thanks...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

there on infected roms site and the hardnheavy user on this site has them in his signature 
sorry this is all I can do from tapa on 1x


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Here bud, 2.11.605.19 combo:

http://db.tt/aGent5UN

MD5:
1964f4062039e27f29a49af63004217f

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## BuffoGT (Jul 10, 2011)

DeReaper said:


> Here bud, 2.11.605.19 combo:
> 
> http://db.tt/aGent5UN
> 
> ...


Many thanks!!!#

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

